# MamMa tOok aWay mY diGgiNG Box



## Princess Misty (Apr 11, 2007)

YestErdaY I waS havIng sO mUch fUn in my dIggiNgboX tHat I dId nOt eVer waNt tO gEt oUt, sO I juST peEd and PooPed intHere. 

WheN mAmMa gOT hOme, sHe sAid ouR rOOm was tOo sTinkY beCause soMeoNepEed iN thE diGginG boX. So tHen sHe pUt a LiD on tHe bOx anDnOw I caN'T diG anyMoRe.

I aM sO Sad. I saT On My DigGing Box aLL niGht bEcaUse I waS hoPinG maMma wOuld taKe off tHe Lid bUt sHe Didn'T. 

I mIsS dIggIng. 

LoVe CHarLie.


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 11, 2007)

Charlie, tell your mama to put old magazines in the box. They're almost as fun and don't make a mess. See:







My mama pulls out the staples that hold the magazines together so they don't hurt us. 

Love, 

Snuggy


----------



## The Prince and The Princess (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Princess Misty, I'm Princess Jackie, myMommie would never take away a sand box from me. Your mommieis an Indian Giver, she gives you a birthday present then takes itback:nonono:. If you like you can come live with me and myboyfriend :heartbeat:Wilbur we don't live too far away. Youcan go on Google Maps and get directions on how to get her. 

We can have lots of fun you can bring your sand box too and we can allplay in it. Mommie said that if we have a little accidentthat's ok to she will clean it out for us.

Hope to see you soon.

Jackie:bunnydance:


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 13, 2007)

But she never gave him an Indian...(just teasing..).

Well, I can kind of understand why your mommy took it away. You know things like that can attract flies and stink.

Maybe you could ask her to clean it out and give it back to you and youwould only dig in it this time? Without adding your own extra stuff?

That might be a though...

The BunFather

P.S. Telling your mom you're going to visit Jackie if you don't get your box back might be a good idea too....
*

The Prince and The Princess wrote:*


> Your mommie is an Indian Giver,


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 17, 2007)

CharLie Here... I am GettiNg bEtter at my tYping.. SeE!

AnywayS, I juSt wanTed to Let you knoW that MommA gave mE baCk my diGboX foR a Little whIle, buT I juSt coulD not helP it, and I poopED andpeed in it AgaiN. 

MomMa spent about 2 Hours siFting ThrougH thE sanD to gEt alL the PoopsouT, thEn shE cloSed the digGing Box bacK up. Now I OnlY getto Dig Sometimes, but iT is OK beCause I have founD other Things to dIGnow! 

SnuggY - I likE your DigginG box!! LookS likE a Really good timE... I hoPe MomMa seEs that Picture.

prinCess Jackie: I thOught abOut youR ideA to Come live aTyouR house, buT I don"t knoW hoW to use The biG VROOM machiNe mommAputs us In to go Far Places.

AnywaYs, I smEll Salad... L8R

Love CHarLie


----------

